# MMA In Bakersfield



## MMAkid1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am Interested in MMA and have been practicing with friends but I don't have enough money to join a gym. I want to actually start cagefighting hopefully within two years but I need some help. Any suggestions or anyone willing to help me or train me or anything? Please.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 13, 2008)

First off welcome to Martial Talk and to your question, the best way to find someone is to actually go to a MMA school in the area explain your stituation and see if you do odd chores around the school if that would help pay for classes. I really do not see many MMA types of schools doing this but it is a shot at anyrate. You can always join a Karate or some other type for the same thing and start your training there.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I do Chinese Kenpo and I am a Purple Belt, but the school I attend is very lax on my payment because they understand my situation. I'm not sure an MMA school would be as understanding. However, a single person who could train me might be more willing to teach me cheaper because it is not a business, but more for the joy of teaching. Is there anyone out there anywhere within 100 miles of Bakersfield, California who would be willing to train and teach me?


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 19, 2008)

If there is somebody out there or if anyone knows someone or the prices for any gyms in bakersfield under $100 a month please let me know. Thank you all.


----------

